
Ask HN: Encryption Books? - ryanlm
Hi HN,<p>Can you recommend a book about encryption? More specifically, I want to learn more about implementing end to end encryption over the network with private &#x2F; public keys.<p>Thanks!
======
CiPHPerCoder
You can't go wrong with [http://cryptopals.com](http://cryptopals.com) which
isn't a book but rather a set of practical exercises.

~~~
gt565k
Are the "code" links on the left panel supposed to be a starter code base or
the solution for each language?
[http://cryptopals.com/sets/1/challenges/1/](http://cryptopals.com/sets/1/challenges/1/)

They links don't work

~~~
technion
I understood the idea was that solutions were going to be posted on those
links - but that hadn't been done yet.

It doesn't matter - you can easily search Github for complete solution sets.

------
raygmurphy
1\. Applied Cryptography: Protocols, Algorithms, and Source Code in C 2nd
Edition, by Bruce Schneier Wiley Publishing 1996 ISBN 0-471-11709-9 2\. The
Computer Privacy Handbook: A Practical Guide to E-Mail Encryption, Data
Protection, and PGP Privacy Software by Andre Bacard Peachpit Press 1995 ISBN
1-56609-171-3 $24.95 Reference: [http://american-
writers.org/](http://american-writers.org/)

~~~
ryanlm
wow the authors company is right by my home town.

------
Diti
I think you might want to have a look at “Implementing SSL / TLS Using
Cryptography and PKI” by Joshua Davies. A bit outdated, but very interesting.

